# Newbie Starter Kit



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

Attention Vaping vendors… any of you have stock of Vision II Spinners and charger, Aerotank Mini’s and Spare Coils in stock? I have been busy on Facebook and have a few newbies who want to order a starter kit and I don’t want them to order crap… and I don’t want to have to send them to three different vendors to get the kit.

Please don’t tell me to try something else or this kit or that kit… they need the right stuff from the beginning.

They are not ready for an MVP or a bigger tank... they are ladies that want to stop smoking and they know nothing about vaping.


----------



## Silverbear (4/7/14)

@Rob Fisher , We at eiciggies.co.za have stock of all that you require.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> @Rob Fisher , We at eiciggies.co.za have stock of all that you require.


 
Thanks Wayne! Will send them the links! Ta!


----------



## kimbo (4/7/14)

Hi @Rob Fisher 

VK recomended this to my sister today

http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-k...-starter-kit-electronic-cigarette-silver.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

@Silverbear does the Spinner II come with a USB charger cable or do you need to buy one of them as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

Have I missed anything other than Juice?

Battery - http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_ II_Silver_1650mAh – R400

Tank - http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/AERO_TANK_MINI_KANGERTECH - R400

Spare Coils - http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...ro-Tank-Mini-3-Aero-Tank-Pro-Tank-III-X5-Pack - R180

USB Charger Cable - http://eciggies.co.za/Fast_USB_Charger_Cable - R100

Wall adaptor for charging - http://eciggies.co.za/Other_Accessories/Wall_Adaptor_USB_1200mAh R60

Total R1,140


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> VK recomended this to my sister today
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-k...-starter-kit-electronic-cigarette-silver.html


Not what I would recommend for a serious starter kit. A 800 mAh battery does not last long. Those clearomizers are not highly rated at all - to the contrary. Their pro starter kit (out of stock) is just R50 more and way better gear and value for money. Rather see if that is not in stock (even as separate items) elsewhere.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> VK recomended this to my sister today
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/starter-k...-starter-kit-electronic-cigarette-silver.html


 
@kimbo that fine for a cost conscious consumer but these two want something better from the start! Plus I haven't tried those. They are really fussy types and don't want to take a chance with something I haven't tested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/14)

Andre said:


> Their pro starter kit (out of stock) is just R50 more and way better gear and value for money.


 
100% That's the kit I actually wanted them to get in the first place but stock will only be arriving in 2 weeks and they don't want to wait that long.


----------



## kimbo (4/7/14)

Andre said:


> Not what I would recommend for a serious starter kit. A 800 mAh battery does not last long. Those clearomizers are not highly rated at all - to the contrary. Their pro starter kit (out of stock) is just R50 more and way better gear and value for money. Rather see if that is not in stock (even as separate items) elsewhere.


 
Hi @Andre

She is going there on monday to test some stuff i am sure she will get something else, i told her to get something that will not frustrate her and to get a second battery, she is in JHB so i cant give her a ride on the Dripper


----------

